# i386-wine on AMD64 - problems with 32-bit games



## BSD-Kitsune (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm having an issue with playing any 32-bit games on Wine on AMD64. I installed the port emulators/i386-wine-devel and all non-game applications run fine.
However, trying to run anything that requires DirectX such as a game causes it to spit out this:

```
$ wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Touhou\ 6\ -\ The\ Embodiment\ of\ Scarlet\ Devil/th06e.exe
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast 
libGL error: Try again with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose for more details.
err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your 32-bit OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "NVS 3100M/PCIe/SSE2", version "1.4 (2.1.2 NVIDIA 340.65)"). 
err:d3d:wined3d_caps_gl_ctx_create Failed to find a suitable pixel format. 
err:d3d:wined3d_adapter_init Failed to get a GL context for adapter 0x12afb0.
```
Any idea how to get the 32-bit libs needed?
And no, I'm not doing the `chroot` method under /compat/i386. I tried and I wasn't satisfied with the limitations it brought to the table.


----------



## deflected (Jan 23, 2015)

Go to /usr/ports/emulators/i386-wine-devel/files/ as *root* and execute `sh nvidia.sh`. This will download and install the missing 32bit GL library from nvidia.


----------



## BSD-Kitsune (Jan 24, 2015)

That fixed that problem - but now I have another - all games under wine are silent. Not a peep out of them. My sound works otherwise, but not under wine. Trying the sound test under winecfg with every possible option does not produce any sound. So I'm guessing sound drivers are missing? How should I fix this?


----------



## dbn@ (Feb 8, 2015)

There have been various regressions to Wine's OSS sound driver.  Could you please post the results from:
`# cat /dev/sndstat
# mixer`


----------

